# Wiring an atlas switch



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm using all atlas switches that appear to be DCC friendly like the pic below. The questions I have are marked 1-4 and also about the power routing to the frog. I will also be using tortoises and none of the wiring diagrams I've seen for these show it to be wired this way. Seems like alot of wiring for one switch. I have 20 for my layout and was wondering if all these extra wires were necessary. Ive never wired switches this way before so this is why I'm asking.
Most of the switches I have are #6---505 and 506 and also 544 and 545 which are manual snap switches 22" all code 83, thanks


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Kenny,
All of the atlas custom line switches are DCC friendly, You don’t need to add anything ring out of the box.
Snap switches are DCC friendly but do not have a powered frog. (They might have changed them on the newest models)
On the custom line switches there are 2 little holes next to the frog, easiest way is to get some small brass bolts and put a bolt into the hole to be able to solder a wire to it, you can also use a small brass screw to do it too. Just run it up from the bottom grind off the exposed tip solder wire to the screw then install switch.
Take that wire and attach it to the "wiper" on one of the contacts on the Tortoise and the other two contact points on the Tortoise wire to the bus lines.
Did you know that you can use a simple AC power supply, a single pole double throw toggle switch and a couple LED's to control the Tortoise S.M.'s and give positive feedback on the switch position? Give a shout if you want more info!


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

First off thanks Sean for replying with such helpful advice, so lets see if I have this correct lol I do need to power route the frogs on the turnouts using my tortoises and then to the bus wires. Does it matter which contact points i use on the tortoise for the power route? I believe 1 and 8 go to the bus wires. So can I just ignore 1-4 on the pic I posted and just do the power routing?

The way I was going to do the positive feedback was to use 2 leds, green and red and use a dpdt switch, I have a AC to DC power supply for this. What would be the best size led for this, 3mm or 5mm or something else?

Again thanks for all your help. I may have another locomotive to send you soon too lol


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Sounds like you have it all set.
I like this method because the LED's will go dim while the S.M. is in motion and then go bright when it reaches a thrown position.


----------

